

Ask HN: Please, Simple Review of my Site www.mcsquare.me highly appreciated. - Concours

I've just set a new project and will highly appreciate any critics. Site is still in Beta (need to write a Privacy policy and ToS) and the design is quite simple to focus the user attention on content. Any suggestions are welcome and any User experience (Usability) feedback will be very helpful, yeah even the little details, no one cares about, whatever you think of it, I'd love to read it, if it sucks, feel free to say it as well. Thanks
======
bemmu
Instead of "last buzz" you probably want to say "latest buzz". Also the (no
comments) on the right of everything bugs me, better to show nothing? Or show
it if moused over only.

~~~
Concours
Hi bemmu, thanks for the feedback. I've actually changed the title a couple of
days or maybe hours!? ago, to display something different, they're not that
much peoples searching for "buzz" in google, so I will change that in my meta
Tags to latest buss, great. Well, for the "no comments" I can't really help
myself here than keeping it, or changing it to something like "more" as
there're more than comments behind that option (subscribe, tweet, view other
peoples comments and more). Sop the average User won't figure it with the
mouse-over, and an Icon will just be too much additional connections and load
for the site and the user experience. Maybe I should remove the "no" there?
not sure as it's there to interact with the user, somehow inviting the user to
comment...could you figure out what the site is about? and what about the
usability/your user experience there? were most of the options self-
explaining?

Thanks

------
hyyypr
Hi, I don't really get what your site is about. It just get news/content from
other websites and displays them? I like the design though :).

~~~
Concours
Hi hyyypr,thanks for the feedback. My site also do that. But you can add
comments (value to those links just like on hacker news), just think of the
web like a 10000## Pages Book, usually you use a search engine to search the
book (Internet), that's one way, the other way is just to open the table of
content, and find what you are looking for and check it (My site is trying to
help here).

\- If you do some online Researches, that's a great Help

\- It helps organizations with a bunch of data (text feeds, flickr, videos,
blogs....) bring all these data in one place: check google/nytimes/IBM that
probably have more than 100 Blogs each, and try to find those blogs from
google.com, or to navigate there: Time spent____a Bunch. Time save with
www.mcsquare.me ____a Bunch and priceless

-The site helps you share every single story in social Medias (Twitter) and directly subscribe to any interesting Blog found there, No barriers, everything is one click away.

-The site helps blogger bring the word out (as we know, not every good writer/blogger is a SEO GURU, and publisher will receive highly targeted user on their sites.

\- The site can also be seen as an RSS directory of selected
content/blogs/sites

-The site brings you the Best Podcast on selected topics on one place (podcast.com , podfeed.net , Odeo.com....are doing just that as well, so it should be a sustainable Business)

-The site updates the stories in nearly realtime speed.

And you may also ask yourself how i plan to earn money with it to keep this up
and running: Well Advertising seems to work, as the Guy from stackoverflow and
google make a bunch of money from that, affiliates marketing are also a good
move, and some other revenue sources.

You may want to check popurls.com (great ressource as well but for a different
Audience and also with very different features to figure out how those portals
work).

-The site can do some additional interesting things...but those are the main things, the site is about.

Great you like the Design, I actually made the Design as simple as possible
and intuitive hoping, it'll be self-explaining. I hope I could answer your
question, feel free to ask additional questions or make suggestions, I'll
really appreciate, and if the site sucks or you hate it, let me know as well,
just tell me why and in the meantime(If you Really really really hate it), you
may want to check: www.popurls.com, originalsignals.com, alltop.com,
feedables.com, eufeeds.eu , theweblist.net, podcast.com, podfeed.net...But I
hope you like the site and keep coming back and talk about it as I'd prefer to
keep you stick on my site and feed your brain in realtime, almost live every
single day with valuable Informations, while saving a time.

BTW, it's a network (point your mouse to channel on the top menu), that's all
bootrapping. Thanks again hyyypr.

~~~
hyyypr
Hi, thank you for your detailed explaination. That's what I thought at first.
I personally use tiny tiny rss to read stuff form all over the web. And I
already find it hard to keep up with all my feeds.

I'm am no one to give advises, but perhaps you should focus more on the RSS
aggregator aspect of your project, with emphasis on social sharing (which
lacks in other alternatives).

I think today people who want to read stuff from the web prefer choosing their
sources personally, and subscribe to its rss feed. And use sites like HN to
discover new sources.

But then again, I'm no expert, it's just my personal feeling :)

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the feedback again. Tiny tiny is a good alternative, for peoples
who know how to install a php script out there and have a server for it, some
also use desktop clients, that's great. For all the other peoples out there, I
hope a web solution will help. Thanks for the advice on social sharing

------
patternexon
<http://mcsquare.me/>

